# Craft show set ups.



## ssgmeader (Apr 7, 2013)

Wasn't sure where to put this, so Mods if there's a better place please move. I'm looking forward to the fall and maybe doing some craft shows as we have a lot around here . I did one in November with my mother and sister (who do them regularly) at their urging, and had some moderate success.

So here's my question. What do your tables, set ups, displays look like? Basically like a gallery share away if you have pictures. Pen guys do you spend money on all those fancy wood display boxes, go with the acrylic stands or do you own thing. How do you display bottle stoppers and or other odd size turnings. Just curious and trying to get my brain working.


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 7, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Wasn't sure where to put this, so Mods if there's a better place please move. I'm looking forward to the fall and maybe doing some craft shows as we have a lot around here . I did one in November with my mother and sister (who do them regularly) at their urging, and had some moderate success.
> 
> So here's my question. What do your tables, set ups, displays look like? Basically like a gallery share away if you have pictures. Pen guys do you spend money on all those fancy wood display boxes, go with the acrylic stands or do you own thing. How do you display bottle stoppers and or other odd size turnings. Just curious and trying to get my brain working.



The video I just posted covers a lot of what I do to sell bangles at and other jewelry/turned items at craft shows. It is part b in the series and you can watch it here


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 7, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> ssgmeader said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't sure where to put this, so Mods if there's a better place please move. I'm looking forward to the fall and maybe doing some craft shows as we have a lot around here . I did one in November with my mother and sister (who do them regularly) at their urging, and had some moderate success.
> ...



Awesome you did finally post it !!!! I had grown weary of waiting so I figured I just ask


----------



## Vern Tator (Apr 7, 2013)

Here are a couple of pics of various booth set ups I have used.
In a big indoor show
[attachment=22594]
in a very small show
[attachment=22597]
out door market
[attachment=22598]


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 7, 2013)

Vern Tator said:


> Here are a couple of pics of various booth set ups I have used.
> In a big indoor show
> 
> in a very small show
> ...



I think the rack is a great way to show your bowls a shallow platters.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 13, 2013)

Eric,

I finally got to a wifi place with a fast enough connection so I was able to download your video. My wife and I watched it last night and learned a lot. You had some good information, thanks.

Graybeard


----------

